# Kohler Valve Replacement



## coalminer (May 15, 2006)

I'm replacing a burnt exhaust valve in a model M12 engine. I have it apart and the parts on order. I have bought valve grinding compound, and the tool for lapping the valve. How much grinding or lapping is needed for a new valve?. Or how do I know when enough is enough.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

grinding and lapping are two different things. you didn't mention that you have a valve seat cutter. you are planning just to lap it? it might be ok if the valve seat isn't badly worn or pitted. lapping won't really remove any material, just polish.


----------



## coalminer (May 15, 2006)

No I dont have a valve seat cutter. I was hoping i could just use valve grinding compound and lap in a new valve. This is a project for my father in law. I hope i'm not in over my head. The valve seat doesnt look to bad, just the valve is bad.


----------



## kbalona (Apr 27, 2006)

WEll, its certainly worth a try. I'd just lap it until it is polished. Usually valve seats are ground so the just a little part in the center of the seat actually seals. it is ground at a sharp angle at the bottom, flatter in the middle and even flatter at the top. That way there isnt' so much area to seal. So when you lap it, you might notice that it's shining only the center. 
Make sure you check the valve clearance when you're done. I'm not sure what it is for that engine.


----------



## coalminer (May 15, 2006)

Thanks for the Info, As soon as the valve i ordered comes in I'll give it a try.


----------



## divot61 (Jun 10, 2006)

*correct valve clearance*

the correct valve clearance is intake: .008"/.010" and the exhaust is .017"/.019" if you have any other questions feel free to email me at [email protected] i have a service manuel for that engine, i work at a golf course in indiana.
chris


----------



## divot61 (Jun 10, 2006)

*valve lapping*

forgot to let you know about lapping the valves, i have done this on many engines in the past, it will take enough material to seat the valve correctly, needs to be about 1/3 in the middle of the face of the seat, it will not be shiney, it will be a dull silver color, like i said in my last reply any questions feel free to email me.
chris


----------

